# Need some advices! Tips for carving on a steeper slope.



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

I started to snowboard more often last season and already went snowboarding for 8 days this season. I am really trying my best to improve my ride. One of my main goals is to be able to carve better especially on steeper slopes (blue, black..). 

I have included a raw video of me riding down a run at my local resort because I think people might be able to point out where I can improve. The run is steeper (blue) at the 
beginning and the rest of the run easier (green). 

I think I carve fairly well on green runs but I still cannot stop myself doing some skidded turns when I am on a steeper slope. I am hoping to do a more complete turn on the steep instead of a sharp skidded turn. One thing I think I might be scared of is the speed I gain when pointing downward. When I am carving on the green run I think I am at a speed of about 20-25 mph. Do I need to be comfortable with even higher speed when I am riding on a steeper slope? 

Thank everyone in advance and welcome any advice! Especially if someone can point out if I have any bad behaviors or what.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I love seeing people getting their carve on! It looks like you're kinda in the backseat. Instead of bleeding speed, commit to the turn. Get weight over the nose and point your turns across the slope more. You can even carve a little uphill to slow down.

There's a Deep Carving thread with a ton of carving information and a few videos. It's pretty long, but you can learn a bit from skimming over it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you are basically rolling edge to edge...not driving, not dynamic, not using your edge and radius...not understanding carving. Slow down, traverse, use the re-estate, get your board up on edge...hump and dump your turns.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Beginning of the video, looks like you fell because you didn't bend your knees more to absorb the bumps. Focus on getting lower. When you carve you're pointing your nose down the fall line, then traversing, maybe even going up a little bit, then you do it again on the other edge.

Watch Malcolm Moore's videos on the topic.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

You are doing open skidded turns, ideally they could look something like that




Good short skidded turn on any terrain usually mean that a rider got the whole stance, edging, flexion/extension (unweighting), rotation, steering with knees, shifting weight fore aft things. 
Open turns means that the nose of your board is more or less pointing down the fall line. 
Usually learning carving would mean to get back to basics like traversing, J turns, C turns, a rider would have to do the drills while balancing over the working edge.

Selfie stick videos are not informative, try to make someone to film you.
Maybe try this drill, that will help you not to counter rotate without necessity, control the weight distribution between front and back leg, incline into the turn without bending (control your angulation), get the board on edge by applying pressure with two feet/knees simultaneously and without skidding, control edge angle relative to the slope - you want as much as possible without booting out (your boots touching the snow), be balanced over the working edge, finish the turn across fall line with correct body position, transition into the next turn across the slope in an optimal/neutral body position.




Also these guys are quite ok




And this video provides a nice drill on how to fix some stance issues


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I love seeing people getting their carve on! It looks like you're kinda in the backseat. Instead of bleeding speed, commit to the turn. Get weight over the nose and point your turns across the slope more. You can even carve a little uphill to slow down.
> 
> There's a Deep Carving thread with a ton of carving information and a few videos. It's pretty long, but you can learn a bit from skimming over it.


Thank you for the reply! I do know I should put more weight to the nose though I guess I am not doing enough. I would definitely try to make my turn go a bit uphill and see how that changes my riding. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> you are basically rolling edge to edge...not driving, not dynamic, not using your edge and radius...not understanding carving. Slow down, traverse, use the re-estate, get your board up on edge...hump and dump your turns.


I think I try to make my turn wider but I guess I need to do more. I think I just realized that after I took the video. 



ridethecliche said:


> Beginning of the video, looks like you fell because you didn't bend your knees more to absorb the bumps. Focus on getting lower. When you carve you're pointing your nose down the fall line, then traversing, maybe even going up a little bit, then you do it again on the other edge.
> 
> Watch Malcolm Moore's videos on the topic.


Thank you! I love Malcolm Moore's videos. I will definitely check it out. 



garikgarik said:


> You are doing open skidded turns, ideally they could look something like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very informative reply! I really like one of the videos that give a lot of detail about ways to progress. I will definitely ask my friend to film me next time when I get better!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah instead of trying to get on steeps and carve, practice on the lower angle runs. Can’t emphasize this enough. That run you were on was pretty packed and frozen. It’s tough to lay an edge on it. The problem with carving on steeper runs is that if you are just making slow S turns you will continue to accelerate until you revert back to skidding. So to control speed you will need to make faster S turns or hold onto the turn longer and make C’s. To do that you need to get lower than you are riding on the video for starters. Lots of good vids posted above. That deep carving thread is money. But very long. I wish there was a way to edit it for a usable how to link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

